# RIP My Darling Pumpkin



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I know I've been AWOL for the most part for the last week but it wasn't for no reason.

As most of you know we were expecting Ashes & Malibu's first litter on Saturday 16th, Ashes went over by 2 days.

Darling Ashes birthing ended in tragedy, she was indeed pregnant but as fate had it, she didn't know what to do after the babies were born and she freaked out. We believe that she possibly killed and ate the babies. Ashes is completely fine now.

I was devastated by what happened but luckily One little girl did survive but Ashes wanted nothing to do with her, so I tried to hand raise her. The odds of hand raising been successful is very low. The baby girl we named Pumpkin was feed every 1.5hrs 24/7, and she was doing well.

Unfortunately and sadly Pumpkin lost her fight to survive on Sunday 23rd @ 9:57pm.

I am beyond heart broken and torn by losing my little girl and I am barely coping with the loss of her. I was with her 24/7 for her time with me and I grew very attached to her.

We are burying her tomorrow in some beautiful gardens and I'm getting a plaque made for her.

Below are some photos of my sweet little Pumpkin through the days she was with me and 2 photo pages I have done for her that I will get mounted.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I am SO sorry for you. I've been thinking a lot about Ashes lately, waiting for news on her. I hope your pain eases soon.

RIP little Pumpkin.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss, PapilionRu , but I know you did everything you can and worked super hard to try to keep little Pumpkin alive. She was lucky to have someone so dedicated with here, even if it was only for a short while <3


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss she looks like she would have been a real sweet hart  

Megan


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She was so bueatiful.
Hugs Larry


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work out.. I'm sure pumpkin could sense your love for her and how hard you were working to keep her alive... good luck with you next litter, I hope everything works out for you in the future!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

RIP little Pumpkin. Very sorry to hear about your loss,sad news indeed.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

My thoughts are with you. I am so sorry. Sounds like you did everything in your power.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You certainly did everything possible.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. I'm sure Pumpkin knew how much you loved her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am just devastated for you. I have been thinking of you for the past few days & was hoping that Ashes was just overdue. I'm SO, SO sorry. My heart goes out to you. Sweet little Pumpkin was beautiful. My heart is broken.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. You did everything you could. Pumpkin knew she was loved.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I had the words to comfort you. My heart aches for you and sweet little Pumpkin. I know she made you happy for a few days. The memorial you made for her is beautiful and hopefully it helped you heal a little while you worked on it. Let time do its thing and hopefully the outcome will be better next time. I'm keeping you and Pumpkin in my thoughts. I wish it could've been different. 

Hugs,
Diane


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Pumpkin was a cutie. I'm sorry for the other babies, too. I'm glad Ashes has recovered.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

i am so so sorry for your loss. you did everything you could possibly do for sweet little pumpkin..prayers for you and for her


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

devastating. so very sorry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your dear little girl. I know how hard you and she tried but some things are not meant to be. 

Hugs


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Pumpkin~what a beautiful baby girl. 
The love you have for your hedgies in undeniable. <3


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Hugs go out to you, your family, and herd from Basil and I.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone, she was so very much loved and treasured. I know only time will heal some of this pain.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*RIP My Darling Pumpkin - Video's Added*

Some Video's of Pumpkin before her passing.

Intro about her, few hours old:




Feeding Her:




Squeaking and Looking for me:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, your photos and videos were both heartwarming and heartbreaking! 

Hugs to you! I know that Pumpkin was quite aware of how loved she was and still is. She'll leave a lasting impression on us all.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Zor


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I appreciate that you were able to share Pumpkin's videos with us. It is so easy to see how you could fall in love with her. She is going to leave an impression on my heart, as well as others, for a very long time.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

PJM said:


> I appreciate that you were able to share Pumpkin's videos with us. It is so easy to see how you could fall in love with her. She is going to leave an impression on my heart, as well as others, for a very long time.


Thank you PJ, I think that even though she is gone, she still lives on in my heart and these video and photo's. She surely was very special!


----------

